

Ask HN: What was that thing with the public AWS box? - sebthomas

I remember reading on here or Medium about a guy who paid for a cloud server (AWS Linux box I think) and just gave everyone shell access and people started making crazy sites of whatever they wanted. I&#x27;m struggling to find it.. anyone remember?
======
sly010
Tilde club?

~~~
sebthomas
Yes!! Thank you! That was doing my head in.

